# What would the end of Net Neutrality mean for FA?



## Metrolsd (Dec 9, 2017)

With NN set to be repealed less than a week from now, what will become of FA? Would we still buy or offer commissions? Will we still be able to post/view nsfw works, Would we even be able to access the site at all?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

It won't do anything.

If they decide to throttle shit people are going to react negatively to it. A new ISP will move in who may not throttle speeds for certain sites.

If however it does happen, go around and make a signature on who wants more ISP's in your area, and which to contact. If not all of them.

Chances are there will be some temporary setbacks, but in the long run it's healthier for the economy and actual competition. The ISP's have too much power and monopolies. We need to break it down, make them bend to the consumer's will and not the other way around.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 9, 2017)

We hear a lot about the "spooky" things NN would do but never the good it does? Be aware it isnt censorship, and FA is owned by IMVU so this site dying is not an issue, not at all unless an EMP wipes out the entire coast.

Mostly youd just see some small changes with internet speed access to mainstream app providers. As well as protection from other things, think of it being borderlands but what every company is your internet provider is gonna reward and punish you for looking at those other companies guns or their own.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm actually more concerned about all of the ISP's banding together and starting protection rackets of sorts, to make sure that certain websites' connections are throttled.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm actually more concerned about all of the ISP's banding together and starting protection rackets of sorts, to make sure that certain websites' connections are throttled.



That is whats going to happen when business that are successful  and tired of the weak links being in the way. Honestly it may happen in a different way, but the main focus of NN in the past was to get the government out of the online services on regulation. If it does happen it will be interesting to see how people plan to stop it. The whole topic itself is a giant book that never ends of what it really means.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> That is whats going to happen when business that are successful  and tired of the weak links being in the way. Honestly it may happen in a different way, but the main focus of NN in the past was to get the government out of the online services on regulation. If it does happen it will be interesting to see how people plan to stop it. The whole topic itself is a giant book that never ends of what it really means.


I'm just so worried that we'll all be hogtied...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2017)

By the way, who's IMVU, @Ciderfine ?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2017)

Far as Net Neutrality is concerned, apparently a new bill was introduced today to help save it; I had this post come across my Tumblr dash:


__
		https://did%3Db2b0aa910bb78ea9888091771cd8ea37d0892924%3Bid%3D168408258860%3Bkey%3Dgdd08Kp5hLqvMTu5axHdvQ%3Bname%3Dtechmomma



FluffyShutterbug said:


> By the way, who's IMVU, @Ciderfine ?


The parent company that purchased Fur Affinity some years ago. They've gotten us whiny new hardware!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 10, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Far as Net Neutrality is concerned, apparently a new bill was introduced today to help save it; I had this post come across my Tumblr dash:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


How do I share your Tumblr finding? This NEEDS to get out!!!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How do I share your Tumblr finding? This NEEDS to get out!!!


If you've got a Tumblr you can go on there and reblog it, otherwise I imagine share the link to the post through whatever services/social media you use.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 10, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> If you've got a Tumblr you can go on there and reblog it, otherwise I imagine share the link to the post through whatever services/social media you use.


I don't have a Tumblr account right now...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't have a Tumblr account right now...


Then just grab the link to the post and share it with your friends and family through whatever means you use to keep in touch with them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 10, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Then just grab the link to the post and share it with your friends and family through whatever means you use to keep in touch with them.


Thanks~!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

Welp, it happens today.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 14, 2017)

I've been able to access FA fully since 2007.  That was years before net neutrality was created and enforced.

The situation can't be worse than it was in 2007.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

It has eliminated rules that existed even during the Bush era. Your ISP can now legally throttle or block this website now, and there's nothing you can do about it now.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It has eliminated rules that existed even during the Bush era. Your ISP can now legally throttle or block this website now, and there's nothing you can do about it now.



I thought it was Obama era rules that were being repealed.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I thought it was Obama era rules that were being repealed.


Yes and yes. Both sets of rules are being repealed.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yes and yes. Both sets of rules are being repealed.



They never said anything about Bush era rules.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

Gushousekai195 said:


> They never said anything about Bush era rules.


The point is, your ISP is now legally able to block, throttle or put any website they want behind a paywall now. If they didn't want that power, they wouldn't have lobbied against Net Neutrality.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

How much more power will we give the Big Guys before we realize we're just slaves to the System?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> How much more power will we give the Big Guys before we realize we're just slaves to the System?


All of it, most likely.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 14, 2017)

Honestly, if this means an end to any furry-related content, then that will destroy basically all of my hobbies.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> All of it, most likely.


 
Ugh, yeah. Already it's like, unless I can, idk, become a famous author or something, I'm doomed to work a 9-5 job my whole life, save up for retirement, and by then the government will find a way to steal it and aaaaaargh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Honestly, if this means an end to any furry-related content, then that will destroy basically all of my hobbies.


That's a real possibility.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2017)

11 minutes to understand the other side of the argument.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Honestly, if this means an end to any furry-related content, then that will destroy basically all of my hobbies.



Buy a VPN.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Buy a VPN.


I don't think that'll help, tbh.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm sorry, Yakamaru, but I've read a lot of your posts on Republican Party issues, and I just don't see the truth in a lot of things you've said in defense. You're forgetting that big providers and such can have sites shut down or put behind a paywall, and that INCLUDES furry-related sites, and if any official even has any opinion on furries, chances are it's negative. If that is true, then they could have FA shut down and all other websites specializing in furry content, which may or may not effect you, but it would effect a lot of people in the furry community. 

Of course, we don't know WHAT will happen to furry sites or any other sites, however: we can only expect the worst to prepare ourselves.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't think that'll help, tbh.



Why not? The VPN rerouted my data stream through an encrypted network through a different server. The ISP literally should not be able to detect what I'm perusing.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why not? The VPN rerouted my data stream through an encrypted network through a different server. The ISP literally should not be able to detect what I'm perusing.


I dunno, I have no idea. I thought that I read that VPN's would be attacked somewhere, but I could be wrong. I'm too tired and defeated to really debate right now...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Think I'll go buy some stock in Verizon now. Might as well make some money off this fuckheap. 

Im joking, of course. I don't know what the hell is wrong with people. 

And people, stop debating Yaka. He doesn't even live here.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Think I'll go buy some stock in Verizon now. Might as well make some money off this fuckheap.
> 
> Im joking, of course. I don't know what the hell is wrong with people.
> 
> And people, stop debating Yaka. He doesn't even live here.


Exactly. A Norwegian has no business telling Americans what to think about stuff.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah. I don't tell Germans what to do about their politics. That's their business.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why not? The VPN rerouted my data stream through an encrypted network through a different server. The ISP literally should not be able to detect what I'm perusing.


For the most part, though you need to take the proper steps to ensure no leaks



FluffyShutterbug said:


> I dunno, I have no idea. I thought that I read that VPN's would be attacked somewhere, but I could be wrong. I'm too tired and defeated to really debate right now...



You're probably thinking of TOR which is just something you wanna stay away from altogether. Most reputable VPNs are fine


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> For the most part, though you need to take the proper steps to ensure no leaks
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably thinking of TOR which is just something you wanna stay away from altogether. Most reputable VPNs are fine


What is TOR?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

The Dark Web browser.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 14, 2017)

Welp, now when the whole net neutrality anti-thing has passed, all furry sites will be most likely closed, and we will finally go outside and start doing sports and socializing and all that stuff. Finally some reasons to improve on my normie skills!

...I remember some US folks mocking Russia for the whole "Great Russian Firewall" thing (some "questionable" sites getting nationally locked under a warning message). Karma is a merciless lady indeed :^)



FluffyShutterbug said:


> What is TOR?



The anonymous Dark Web. They do tons of cool stuff there, but also sell drugs and child pornography, so yeah, it's a thing of tastes. You can use it to fake your IP and bypass the various restrictions, which is why it's popular around China and Russia (abovementioned "firewall" thingie), as well as do some criminal scum stuff, but that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, now when the whole net neutrality anti-thing has passed, all furry sites will be most likely closed, and we will finally go outside and start doing sports and socializing and all that stuff. Finally some reasons to improve on my normie skills!
> 
> ...I remember some US folks mocking Russia for the whole "Great Russian Firewall" thing (some "questionable" sites getting nationally locked under a warning message). Karma is a merciless lady indeed :^)
> 
> ...


At this point, the U.S. and Russia are pretty much one and the same...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At this point, the U.S. and Russia are pretty much one and the same...



All Heil Donald-Putin!


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At this point, the U.S. and Russia are pretty much one and the same...


Welp, aside of all the sanction-spamming crap. American government dudes love their freaking sanctions, that's for sure.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2017)

Quite frankly I am neutral on the topic.

A decent amount of the ones for NN are shady as hell. Facebook, Twitter, Google. Doing shadowbanning. And both passively and actively censoring people left and right. James Damore getting fired was a taste of what's to come.

Then we have those against NN. Some of them I just don't trust, considering their connections..

I am going to sit back and observe on a wide scale whether appealing NN and return it into the hands of the Trade-something is positive or negative. Forgot the name.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 15, 2017)

WHY IS ALMOST EVERYONE HERE THE VOICE OF DOOM?!!!

IS THERE REALLY NO HOPE?!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 15, 2017)

As conservative republican wannabe

I dont want the end of net neutrality
I want unrestricted porn


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 15, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> As conservative republican wannabe
> 
> I dont want the end of net neutrality
> I want unrestricted porn


Too late. It already happened.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Too late. It already happened.


Not too late, call your congress/representative :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

It still has congressional review.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Has no one brought up the fact that no one cares about furries enough to do anything about FA?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Has no one brought up the fact that no one cares about furries enough to do anything about FA?



Scope.  It's easier to tell your neighbor to mow his yard, than keep yours up.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 15, 2017)

>Net neutrality has been successfully repealed in the US
>Be me
>[Raugh in Japanese]


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Scope.  It's easier to tell your neighbor to mow his yard, than keep yours up.


My neighbor pays somone to do it.. It's to early to figure out what this means


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 15, 2017)

*Delete the furries*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> *Delete the furries*


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 15, 2017)

Chill out people, ISPs don't give enough of a shit about us to care whether our precious furry porn sites are affected or not. If they were to throttle or block sites, it would be big name sites that the majority uses like Youtube and Twitter. 

Or hell maybe i'm wrong, but either way i believe it won't be nearly as bad as yall are making it out to be. I'm not on your side and i'm not on theirs, i just wish people would stop acting like the world is ending.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 15, 2017)

Also, you're not ****ing funny, Inkblooded. A good chunk of my hobbies are furry related. If they were to shut down furry sites, that would basically take away my ability to post doodles online, which is one of my biggest current hobbies. It'd also make it even harder for me to advertise stuff. With those gone, I would be left with only a little. Even if it doesn't effect you, someone who's already admitted they hated furries in another thread, it would effect a lot of furries who enjoy posting their work online. It would also effect those who go to conventions, as one of the big ways furry conventions advertise is through the internet.



silveredgreen said:


> Or hell maybe i'm wrong, but either way i believe it won't be nearly as bad as yall are making it out to be. I'm not on your side and i'm not on theirs, i just wish people would stop acting like the world is ending.



For a lot of people, the internet is their number 1 source of entertainment, and spend half a day on it. If it were taken away, people probably wouldn't just be able to move on. It's like quitting beer: you can't just stop cold turkey (not easily anyway), you'd have to wean yourself off of it.


----------



## 134 (Dec 16, 2017)

Is the battle of net neutrality in the USA now lost?!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 16, 2017)

Dino_Nerd said:


> There are many of us out there who have been working on various experimental mesh networks as well as laying the groundwork for our own new network infrastructure. I personally tinker with this sort of thing as a hobby while many companies and researchers do it as part of their profession. Computer and electronics enthusiasts have been innovating out of their basements for many years, and we aren't about to stop.
> 
> I don't believe anyone is born powerless, especially not those of us with the luxury of an internet connection at this very moment (that includes all of you reading this). Take the power into your own hands and learn how the internet really works. Use your favorite search engine to look up information and learn about how your computer, router, modem, cellphone, Local Area Network, and Wide Area Network interact with eachother and provide you with the glorious internet you love.
> 
> ...



You are definitely right about Congress and the Supreme Court.  I just hope they care enough about their People enough to help them.  After all, the FCC chair completely ignored the public outcry.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 19, 2017)

I just discovered that a Congressional resolution of dissaproval, which will get us net neutrality back, needs presidential approval or support from two-thirds of Congress.

My hopes have been dashed significantly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 19, 2017)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I just discovered that a Congressional resolution of dissaproval, which will get us net neutrality back, needs presidential approval or support from two-thirds of Congress.
> 
> My hopes have been dashed significantly.


Yeah, there's no way in hell Trump would approve that bill, and we'd never get a supermajority. If the lawsuits against the FCC fail, then the sale of American consumers to the whims of the telecom industry will be finalized, no refunds.

Although, if we CAN'T get a supermajority, we've GOTTA either persuade our congressmen until they vote "yes" to NN or vote them out if they don't.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, there's no way in hell Trump would approve that bill, and we'd never get a supermajority. If the lawsuits against the FCC fail, then the sale of American consumers to the whims of the telecom industry will be finalized, no refunds.
> 
> Although, if we CAN'T get a supermajority, we've GOTTA either persuade our congressmen until they vote "yes" to NN or vote them out if they don't.



Voting out our Congressmen won't stop what's coming.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 19, 2017)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Voting out our Congressmen won't stop what's coming.


I know that it looks like we've lost, but we won't lose until we wave the white flag and willingly feed on the bullshit we're being fed. NN is more of a bipartisan issue than a lot of other topics, and congress knows how much the internet means to millenials. The odds are long, but we can't give up and willingly accept the punishment Comcast and its ilk wants to dish out.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 19, 2017)

There has to be a way around this.


----------



## FurryChutoy57 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gushousekai195 said:


> There has to be a way around this.


There is but I’m not sure if it works, tails os gets around China and Russia’s internet censorship but I’m not sure if it will work here if the nn repeal goes through. I guess we’ll have to see if it works, assuming the repeal passes congress.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 19, 2017)

The repeal is going to pass congress. There's no way Trump would pass a bill to stop the FCC's repeal, since Obama, Trump's sworn enemy, came up with the idea in the first place. And, there'd never be enough GOP congressmen to allow a supermajority. However, the lawsuits that have been filed against the FCC could fix things. If not... It looks like we're going to be relying on the shadier side of the internet in order to preserve what we have today.


----------



## Ginza (Dec 19, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Also, you're not ****ing funny, Inkblooded. A good chunk of my hobbies are furry related. If they were to shut down furry sites, that would basically take away my ability to post doodles online, which is one of my biggest current hobbies. It'd also make it even harder for me to advertise stuff. With those gone, I would be left with only a little. Even if it doesn't effect you, someone who's already admitted they hated furries in another thread, it would effect a lot of furries who enjoy posting their work online. It would also effect those who go to conventions, as one of the big ways furry conventions advertise is through the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> For a lot of people, the internet is their number 1 source of entertainment, and spend half a day on it. If it were taken away, people probably wouldn't just be able to move on. It's like quitting beer: you can't just stop cold turkey (not easily anyway), you'd have to wean yourself off of it.




If you're spending half the day on the internet, and can't focus without it, that's a problem...
Also, please stop comparing your lazy ass not wanting to get off their computer with alcoholism, barely even similar things. NN isn't shutting the internet down, and while I strongly disagree with it, we're overreacting majorly. Seriously though, maybe spend some more time outdoors


----------



## Baalf (Dec 19, 2017)

Ginza said:


> If you're spending half the day on the internet, and can't focus without it, that's a problem...
> Also, please stop comparing your lazy ass not wanting to get off their computer with alcoholism, barely even similar things. NN isn't shutting the internet down, and while I strongly disagree with it, we're overreacting majorly. Seriously though, maybe spend some more time outdoors



Considering you have no idea how much I use the computer and internet, this comes off as a bit misguided. I said some people do, not myself. Especially considering I have low-bandwidth satelite internet and CAN'T use it all that much. And is it really that different? Over-induldging in both is bad for you and could potentially effect your life.

I honestly hope we are screaming chicken little for nothing. I feel like an old saying describes this though: Hope for the best, but expect the worst.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 19, 2017)

She may have been referring to "you" in the same way you were refering to "some people"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

It would mean you've got to pay more monies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It would mean you've got to pay more monies.


Which isn't something everybody can do. I'm poor. What happens if I suddenly have to pay a toll to use FA? Answer: I can't use it no more!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which isn't something everybody can do. I'm poor. What happens if I suddenly have to pay a toll to use FA? Answer: I can't use it no more!


Thank Jeebus for piracy.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 21, 2017)

I highly doubt there is a person interested enough to create a new ISP that doesn't throttle/put pay walls on websites. Lets not forget the exuberant amount of cash needed to start a new ISP company. The internet provider economy is locked, you will have to get huge loans, funding from the outside through shares, and jump through many legals hoops to get started. 

Net Neutrality should stay, and be there to force the few amount of ISP companies to avoid biasing for and against websites.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which isn't something everybody can do. I'm poor. What happens if I suddenly have to pay a toll to use FA? Answer: I can't use it no more!


Short answer: That'd suck.

Slightly longer answer: That would suck.

Even longer answer: I do not foresee changes to the basics of the internet where you'd have to pay to use Fur Affinity or sites like it. It makes no sense to cut off sites like that. Rather, the brunt of the focus will held against larger sites which saturate networks (YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Hulu, etc) forcing them to pay fines or risk having their bandwidth throttled. Smaller sites won't be impacted, but it could force your monthly payment plans to Netflix or others to go up as they have to pay bribes/tolls to get faster speeds.

There's also a much higher chance ISPs will roll out data plans to more broadband plans. For instance, in a majority of Comcast markets there's a 1TB/month limit. Go over that and you page overage fees (similar to mobile data plan). 

*In short: *expect to pay a lot more and get a lot less in return, but I don't foresee the basic structure of the internet changing. At least not yet.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 22, 2017)

I guess it is possible. This is a long-shot, it's much harder to start up a business in the US than 10, 20, and 30 years ago, and it's expected to become even more expensive. Though, if somebody actually put in the time and puts themselves out there to gain a lot of public support, they could create a fair ISP company to compete. 

And yes, access to the internet should be a humanitarian thing. In my opinion, it should be a right. People need it to do work. People should have access to it, period. 
Monopolies still exist even though anti-monopoly laws are in place. Why is that? It's because many large companies apparently don't fit the term of "monopoly." Take Youtube for example. People can move to another site, but it's undeniable that Youtube makes up virtually the entire directory for video streaming services as well as having an overwhelming influence on the economy and internet. It's likely that these companies holding these monopolies are also lobbying to make sure nothing changes. The legal term needs to be updated.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> Short answer: That'd suck.
> 
> Slightly longer answer: That would suck.
> 
> ...


I hope to god that you're right... Well, at least about the smaller websites not being strangled to death. Because, I've been hearing some scary things from experts about this. Would you be prepared if Comcast/AT&T/Verizon/Time Warner suddenly asked you for fees to prevent your website from being shoved into the slow lane?


----------

